# 6yo bedwetter and vacation



## Jenna85 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello! I am a mother of two wonderful children, aged 3 and 6. My eldest is a bedwetter. We have tried different tactics, cutting down on fluids before bedtime and such, but to no avail. We've also been to an urologist, and he prescribed us some medicines, but they haven't helped for our son. In a few weeks time we are going on a vacation and staying in a hotel for a couple of weeks. 

This however has gotten me a little worried about my eldest. He still wets the bed, and we have just change the plastic bed mets whenever he does. This however, might be a challenge at a hotel, since we don't want to risk anything with ruining the bed, or washing the sheets every morning. 

Do anybody have any experience with this? My husband has suggested that we could just use Goodnights while we are at the hotel, but I'm not so sure. It's about a year or so since we cut the diapers, since we thought it halted his development in trying to stay dry at night. We used Goodnights back then, but they tended to leak, because of him either peeing too much, or that it tended to leak out on the sides. Regular diapers might still fit, but I wonder if it is more detrimental in the longer run to use diapers. However, he doesn't like waking up in the middle of the night and change the bed every so often. So it's a bit of a dilemma, and I would be happy to hear other opinions and views on this issue.


----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

My son wet the bed until he was 5 or 6. We were able to get totally flat absorbent cotton mattress pads that we travelled with. They packed easier than fitted ones and we could put them on any size bed over the sheets. That would still leave you with washing them out, but maybe if you had a bunch that could be done all at once? I am sorry, I can't remember where we got them but it was somewhere very mainstream, like BabiesRUs or Target.


----------



## Daisy8s (Apr 8, 2015)

We made our sons wear Goodnights when we traveled. One of them hated them and cried and felt babyish for wearing "diapers" again. The other was so grateful to not worry about embarrassment that he made sure to pack them himself. 

We were just firm with the one that hated them that this was simply the rule for traveling because it absolutely was not an option to wet a hotel bed or a friend's bed. Once he knew there was no other option he accepted it. 

My husband comes from a long line of male bedwetters, going back generations so there's quite of bit of acceptance and understanding. It's just something they all have to grow out of over time--no behavioral or medical aspect to it.

The boys were mostly dry by age 7 or 8 but, then again, my 8-yr-old randomly wet the bed just the other night after months of being dry (it was a crazy night where his routine got mixed up).


----------



## squirrrelmom (Jun 9, 2015)

Sometimes there's a medical reason for bedwetting. Do yourself a favor and look into chronic constipation if you haven't yet done that. Yes, it can still be the cause if your son has regular BMs.

However, sometimes it's just something a child has to grow out of. At six, I wouldn't be worried. My son is 10 and, despite many doctor visits and a long period of taking care of his chronic constipation, he still wets the bed 5 nights out of 7. At this point his doctor thinks puberty might finally stop it. At home, we let him wear underwear to bed, but when we're on vacation (as we are now) he has to wear Goodnights. He's not a huge fan of the idea, but he accepts is as a necessary thing. We let him wear underwear under the Goodnight. He thinks his body is more likely to wake up if he feels underwear against his skin. I'm not sure it actually makes a difference, but it makes him feel better, so I'm willing to go with it.

My advice is to just bite the bullet and have your son wear Goodnights on this vacation (possibly with underwear underneath). Others may have different opinions, but I don't see any reason it should hurt him developmentally. It's not as if you're going back to true "diapers." Such products are designed specifically for older children who wet the bed, not for babies and toddlers.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Have you seen the new Goodnites product that is a pair of reusable underpants with absorbent disposable pads? If it holds well it could be a good middle ground.


----------



## smiller (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a bedwetter too - she's 8. I'd suggest either goodnites or diapers, since wet hotel beds don't sound like much fun. We've had problems with goodnites leaking too, so we generally use diapers.

How big is your son? I was surprised at how big some of the diapers are - until recently our daughter was wearing pampers at night. They still kind of fit, but we've moved to youth size diapers since they fit better. Do you think he'd mind wearing diapers? He probably doesn't like waking up in a wet bed either.

Whatever you end up deciding it would probably be a good idea to try them at home first so it's not a surprise.

Does your 3 year old wet the bed too? If not that could be a challenge.


----------



## emma415 (Sep 30, 2013)

How did this turn out? Our daughter is almost 11 and still wets the bed, and we insist she wear some type of protection (goodnite or diaper) when we travel. She does at home too, but that's by far the easiest way to manage bedwetting when you don't have easy access to laundry.


----------



## RainCity253 (Mar 4, 2016)

emma415 said:


> How did this turn out? Our daughter is almost 11 and still wets the bed, and we insist she wear some type of protection (goodnite or diaper) when we travel. She does at home too, but that's by far the easiest way to manage bedwetting when you don't have easy access to laundry.


Hey Emma, does your DD still wet & what kind does she wear?


----------

